# Notebook Energiemanagement Übersicht verloren

## powerflo

Hallo,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich auf meinem Thinkpad R60e Gentoo als Hauptsystem eingerichtet.

Auch das gesamte Energiemanagementsach mit CPU etc. Dabei hab ich verschiedene Anleitungen gelesen und bin Links gefolgt und hab mir so das beste zusammengesammelt. Das ganze fand ich relativ komplex (und habe mir idiotischerweisse nichts aber auch garnichts notiert oder gemerkt (war viel auf einmal was ich da installiert habe)).

Nun habe ich ein Problem: ich habe keine Ahnung mehr welche Seiten ich zu Rate gezogen habe und wie ich nun Einstellungen finde, z.B. die aktuelle CPU Geschwindigkeit auslesen kann und Einstellungen verändern kann und wo  :Sad: 

Das bemerkt habe ich da ich meine Lüfter bisschen anderst einstellen will (hatte da noch nix gemacht/installiert).

Das ganze ist jetzt nicht akut da mein System läuft aber mich beunruhigt das sehr da ich eigentlich gerne die Kontrolle über mein System haben möchte  :Confused: 

Verwirrter Gruß

powerflo

----------

## powerflo

So das Schreiben hat irgendwie geholfen.

Ich habe ein battery Runlevel und in meinem world file ist

sys-power/cpufreqd

sys-power/powermgmt-base

sys-power/acpid

sys-power/cpufrequtils

sys-power/hibernate-script

Puh und so wies aussieht hab ich das meiste von hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

Kann ich mir ja nochmal in Ruhe durchlesen.

Danke fürs zuhören/lesen...

Falls jemand Tipps wegen Lüfter hat her damit. Da kümmer ich mich morgen drum.

powerflo

----------

